# Problem downloading Gmails into Outlook Express



## aerophil (Jan 25, 2010)

I setup my Outlook Express to download Gmail messages. It downloaded some of the Inbox messages, but now when I try to download the rest of them, I get the following error message: 

An unknown error has occurred. Account: 'pop.gmail.com', Server: 'pop.gmail.com', Protocol: POP3, Port: 995, Secure(SSL): Yes, Error Number: 0x800C0133 

Also, none of the Gmail Sent messages will download. 

I tried using POP as well as IMAP but I still get the same error message. 



Operating system: WinXP): 
Program and version you use to access Gmail: Internet Explorer 8 & Outlook 6 
Antivirus software: Kaspersky Internet Security


----------



## Pcsupport365-CG (Apr 14, 2010)

This problem will occur if the folders.dbx file is missing, damaged or set to read only. 

Solution

From the desktop 
Click on the START button 
Click on FIND 
In the named box, type FOLDERS.dbx
In the look box, select your primary Hard Drive
Right click on the FOLDERS.dbx file
Click on RENAME
Type FOLDERS.OLD
Click OK
Restart Outlook Express. This creates a new folders.dbx file automatically.

Otherwise delete Folders.dbx and let it be recreated

Check read / write permissions for .dbx files

Please do reply the result at your convinience.

Thank you  
__________________
PCS365_CS
Chandra Shekar G
Bangalore


----------

